

Google music only for windows and mac? - gusi
http://music.google.com/
You have to be kiddin me! you have the best profesionals in the world and you can not do a port for linux ?! come on.....
======
evertonfuller
More like only for the US... pfft.

This is 2011 - no excuse for restrictions like this.

~~~
gusi
don't worry it does not worth the hassel....

